# Software-Zwangsregistrierung :-(



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

Seit vielen jahren arbeite ich mit einer legal und völlig rechtmäßig gekauften Software. Bisher hatte ich jedes kostenpflichtige Upgrade mitgemacht und es war auch kein Problem die fehlerbereinigenden zwischenupdates aus dem netz von der seite des herstellers zu laden und problemlos zu installieren.

Vor geraumer zeit gab es dann zunächst wieder ein normales käuflich zu erwerbendes upgrade, die nächste fehlerbereinigung zwang einem aber ein neues verfahren der registrierung und freischaltung auf.

Nach erheblichen mühen und Stess an dieses Update und eine damit verbundene neue seriennummer heranzukommen, mußte man die Software zusätzlich noch online freischalten. Die übertragene "Seriennummer" wird angeblich aufgrund von ein paar daten über Platte, betriebssystemversion u.ä. generiert und an den hersteller übertragen. Was da aber alles verschlüsselt übertragen wird ist unklar.

Eigentlich dachte ich damit wäre die Software auf meinem rechner unter dem installierten BS etc. dauerhaft betriebsbereit.

Doch seit der Erstinstallation der ersten "Freischalt-version" meldete sich die Software nach auch kleineren veränderungen oder nach durchlauf von Sicherheitstiools etc. mit seinem Freischaltdialog. Bisher, etwa seit einem halben jahr schon mindestens 4-5 mal, das letzte Mal erst vor kurzem wieder.

Nun, das ist schonmal extrem lästig, zumal absolut unbekannt ist, was da alsles immerwieder übertragen wird.

Merkwürdig aber auch, daß ich entsprechende Aktionen an der festplatte und Betriebssystemaktuallisierungen im Büro durchführe, die Software aber nach solchen Aktionen nie irgendwie gemeckert hatte. dazu muß man wissen, das wir dort an DSL angeschlossen sind. Duie vermutung liegt nun nahe, das Daten im hintergrund übertragen werden.

Ich finde dieses Vorgehen von Softwarefirmen absolut suspekt, zumal man gezwungen ist die datenübertragung auch im betrieblichen, sicherheitsrelevanten bereich zuzulassen.

Was haltet Ihr von dieser Praxis? ist es nicht so, daß dies sogar gegen das StGB z.B. gegen paragrafen 202a, 303 a+b oder sogar gegen 263a


----------



## Heiko (11 September 2004)

Ich finde das bedenklich, sehe aber nur die Möglichkeit, alternative Software einzusetzen, falls man mit der Praxis nicht einverstanden ist.


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2004)

Was ist das für eine mysteriöse Software?


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

Danke für die prompte reaktion 

Aber andere software zu verwenden ist kaum möglich, zumindest ich kann dies für die firma nicht entscheiden, da sie in der Branche überwiegend verwendet wird. offensichtlich legen aber zu wenige wert auf die wahrung ihrer Privatsphäre bzw betriebliche sicherheit.

Aber vielleich gibt es ja hier im Forum noch jemanden, der da noch eine Idee zu hat, oder evtl schon Erfahrungen wie auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage man dagegen vorgehen könnte?

Gruß Ulli


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

Es handelt sich um eine Grafiksoftware. dazu gibt es durchaus Alternativen, jedoch würden wir unseren eigenen workflow und die Zusammenarbeit mit Fremdfirmen umstellen müßen. Das kann also nicht unbedingt eine ersterebenswerte Lösung sein.

Gruß Ulli


----------



## Heiko (11 September 2004)

Ulli_XY schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vielleich gibt es ja hier im Forum noch jemanden, der da noch eine Idee zu hat, oder evtl schon Erfahrungen wie auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage man dagegen vorgehen könnte?


Ich sehe da kaum eine Chance.
Immerhin gibt es in Deutschland die Vertragsfreiheit und wenn Du mit den Bedingungen nicht einverstanden bist, dann mußt Du ja nicht kaufen.


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2004)

Hallo Heiko

>Immerhin gibt es in Deutschland die Vertragsfreiheit und wenn Du mit den Bedingungen nicht einverstanden bist, dann mußt Du ja nicht kaufen.

Auf den ersten blick durchaus korrekt, jedoch zeigen immerwieder z.B. Beiträge in Wiso o.ä. Verbrauchersendungen, das bestimmte floskeln iim Kleingedruckten oder ein bestimmtes Vorgehen von Firmen auch gegen geltendes recht verstoßen kann. Die genannten, leider nicht ganz vollständigen, Paragrafen beschäftigen sich beispielsweise mit dem Eingriff und der manipulation fremder unberechtigter personen an Daten auf fremden rechnern und eben auch der "unsichtbaren" nicht nachvollziehbaren Übertragung von Daten usw.
deshalb hoffte ich hier jemanden zu finden, der da eventuell schon etwas mehr Erfahrungen mit sowas aufweisen kann 

Gruß Ulli


----------



## Counselor (12 September 2004)

Welche Art von Lizenz habt ihr (Unternehmenslizenz, Konzernlizenz)? Ist die Lizenz pauschal oder per User vergütet? 

Die Freischaltung soll offenkundig die Software an den Rechner binden. Wurden im Zuge der zahlreichen Freischaltungen weitere Lizenzgebühren fällig (CPU- und Upgradeklauseln sind idR ungültig)?

Zur Serialisierung und Aktivierung von Software als Mangel und der strafrechtlichen Relevanz von Trapdoors:
http://www.itrb.de/leseprobe/itrb0400411.htm
http://www.finanztip.de/recht/online/urteile58.htm


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2004)

Hallo Counselor,

vielen dank zunächst mal für die interessanten Links, ich werde mir die infos mal zu Gemüte führen.

Gruß ulli


----------



## Plattenputzer (16 September 2004)

Wenn man wüsste, um welche Software es sich handelt könnte man ja Alternativen vorschlagen. Für 3D-Grafik, Rendering und Animation wäre das z.B. Blender.


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2004)

Der Witz ist ja: Mit solchen Maßnahmen trifft das Softwareunternehmen nur die ehrlichen Anwender und sorgt für Verärgerung. Da werden Monate der Entwicklung für die unmöglichsten Kopierschütze und Registrierungsalgorithmen entwickelt, nur um die Raubkopierer auszusperren. Den Ärger hat dann der normale Kunde, bei dem das dann vielleicht nicht läuft.

Aber wirken die Maßnahmen? In dem Rahmen, daß der Besitzer einer Software mal schnell eine Kopie macht und weitergibt sicher. Das kann man damit gut verhindern. Wer ein bißchen tiefer in die Raubkopierszene kuckt (und da gehört nicht viel dazu) saugt sich seine Soft mit Emule - komplett mit Crack und Keygenerator. Das ist nix ungewöhnliches. Raubkopierer haben die Soft wesentlich schneller und problemloser auf der Platte als ehrliche User.

Nur mal ein Beispiel: Windows XP. Gibts im Muli als Corp.Edition gleich inkl. SP1 und noch haufenweise Tools. Seriennummer muß nur einmalig eingegeben werden, der Registrierungsprozess entfällt. Die passende Nummer wird gleich mitgleiefert. Wer eine eigene möchte erzeugt sich eine mit dem Keygenerator, der auch drauf ist.


----------

